# How to price house footings



## afg

What is the going rate for digging house footings. Is it so much per sq ft of the house. Need your help in pricing a 1850 sq ft house slab.


----------



## Chris Johnson

You came to the wrong place to ask that question...good luck

Expect a few colorful comments.


----------



## dayexco

not colorful, but hopefully informative...he's just got to figure out what his cost of operation is, how much profit he wants, estimate the time the job will take.....nothing to this silly game!!!!


but if it were me, i'd bid it at $62.00 per sq ft


----------



## ElIngeniero

If it were me, I'd bid it at $61.99 and beat out day.


----------



## kevjob

61.95 i win :laughing:


----------



## Vinny

Well since all my competitors and the GCs here are trained to do the low bid gets the job, I'll do 55 per foot and I'll paint your house, baby sit the kids, take out your trash, and cook a meal or two.

Though I'm sure theres some hot shot that would even beat that.

Oh, did anyone tell the thread starter he'll be tortured for his inoccent request here. Some one may take mercy on him, but not me. I left my good manners in the Keys before the season started:blink:


----------



## denick

afg,

The problem in asking your question for most is, where are you from? and what are the site conditions?

Here in this part of CT there are very few flat lots, cleared, level and ready to go. Most have water or rock. Or both. Most lots aren't level and many footings are stepped?

To me when you say footings, I see a trench 42" to 48" deep 3' to 4' wide.

do you need to do any other work? 

I'll spare you all the other questions I have. 

So, to get a good answer you need to give some good spec's


----------



## Vinny

See, I knew someone would take mercy on him. :whistling

How you been Nick??


----------



## dayexco

i was/wasn't trying to be a sarcastic some a beach...yeah, i was....anybody in the business has to learn their costs before they go out and do any bidding. to come to an internet forum, and ask where we should be number wise, and us shooting them numbers...is not doing them any good. get YOUR price, what it takes for YOU to make YOUR profit margin, not somebody else's less 10%.....maybe their price was 20% too cheap to begin with. it wasn't my intent to discourage anybody, i wish him well. BUT, if he wants to be successful in this biz, he needs to get a handle on HIS costs first and foremost....NEVER, EVER worry about your competition. if you can't perform the job and make the profit YOU need, you're better off doing something else....


----------



## tgeb

Day is all pissed off now 'cause you other guys under bid him.

Me, I was going to bid $75.00/ft and hope to win the job on my good looks and charming personality. :euro:

Besides my CODB is more here than it is in SD.


----------



## afg

Denick, Thank's for a serious response to my question, unlike others on this forum. The footings are to be dug on level ground, good soil,no rocks, or clay. 18" wide 24" deep put dirt on outside of form. Inner footings dirt left on pad.


----------



## Alan Mesmer

You guys are some brutal SOB's but hey it is a brutal business. :no: You probably should not be requesting pricing from an internet forum but instead do some research in your local area as to what you can charge. I can tell you for sure that in my immediate location the going rate is one thing and 30 miles away it is 20% higher for the same kind of work. So my answer to you would be you should only charge what people are willing to pay and no more.
Good Luck with your business.
Alan


----------



## dayexco

afg said:


> Denick, Thank's for a serious response to my question, unlike others on this forum. The footings are to be dug on level ground, good soil,no rocks, or clay. 18" wide 24" deep put dirt on outside of form. Inner footings dirt left on pad.


mine was a VERY serious response to your question....do you really think that any of us scattered around the US can tell YOU what you need to charge for that job? our variables are MUCH different than yours. i wish you well, it's not my intent to beat up on you, yeah, yes it is....if nothing else to get YOU to get a handle on YOUR costs and bid accordingly....i've got plenty of competition that fails, that their intent is to undercut my price.....or find out what the going rate is....for all you know, my going rate is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too low? i wish you well


----------



## denick

afg,

If this is a plain rectangle with a few support piers in the middle it seems like a simple job that shouldn't take to long. You need to put your costs to it.

You do know what it costs you to be in business? All your costs? Operating costs?

afg, the people replying to your questions are some very good, experienced inteligent people. that they even take the time to rib you is something you should appreciate. There is truth even in their ribbing. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## dayexco

nick, and it's not my intent to beat him up...i LOVE to see you people with enough fire in their belly to give it a shot....but the FIRST recipe to their failure, is not knowing what it costs THEM to operate...forget what competition charges...know YOUR costs....afg, i wish you well, i'm just an orenery old some a beach that has been where you're at, done that.. it's a great time in the scope of your bis to get a handle on where you're at money wise..i can't say this enough...forget what competition charges, know YOUR costs, if it doesn't work, do something else.


----------



## afg

A very serious response @ $62.00 a sq ft , come on. By the way I know my expenses. I've found out what some others in my area are charging, I was just asking a question, not looking to low ball anybody that's not my style.


----------



## Vinny

afg said:


> Denick, Thank's for a serious response to my question, unlike others on this forum.


I'm sure that means me.

I want trying to be a wise a$$. Really, I want you to figure it out because in the end your price and your knowledge of why you must get that price is all that matters for your buisness.

Now if you asked how long it would take to do that job and with what piece of iron, thats a differnt story. Production is not price and vice versa. 

Like I said I was only trying to be helpful. I'm a nice guy, really. Just ask me, I'll tell you wha a great person I am:w00t:


----------



## rino1494

On a job like this, I would get a daily rate out of it or at least 5 hrs.


----------



## Duff

I've seen this argument a number of times, on a number of different forums. I think there are two aspects to this issue. On one side is, what is MY price? It is the most important question and as pointed out is one only you can answer. Some believe it is the only question, calculate all costs, add profit, submit your bid. I can respect that. The other aspect is what will the market bear or what is the going rate? If you can do it alot cheaper than your competitors or you know there is limited competition, why would you leave potential profits on the table? 

afg, I think the problem with your question is it is unclear as to what it is your asking. Do you need help calculating YOUR price? If so, tell us how you're thinking of doing it. Just list out your thought process and the knowledgable people on this forum will offer their advice and experience so that nothing is overlooked. That way you'll be able to use YOUR rates in coming up with a good price. Or are you looking for a rough estimate of what the market rate is for footings (or are you looking for slab costs too?) in your area by which you can compare your price to? In that case you need to tell us where you are located. Certainly you understand, as many have explained, that there are too many varibles from area to area to provide you with a meaningful answer. When you tell us where you are located hopefully then someone can provide you with some insight into the going rate in your area.

The responses you get are going to be a function of how much you put into your question.
Duff


----------



## Vermaraj

I just got a bid for $45k to put in the footers for a 6500sqft house. Comes oyt to $7.35 sqft. That covers excavation, forming and pouring footers and footer drains. Footers were 7.5' deep, level and bearing on native soil. This price does not include any engineering or permit fees. Labor and material included.

Now for the details:

This is in Fairfield County, CT. (please read this sentence over three times, so I don't have to retype it)
The property is considered wetlands and is abutting two streams
The entire work area had to be silt fenced
The spoils could only be placed in a designated area which is bailed and double silt fenced
Onsite environmental expert present at all times to confirm that all silt fences are in fact silt fences and are standing straight and can hold back silt. (not included in price) He also had to provide written report to the town each day. 
Footing drains required 180' of 3050 infiltrators for retention, 150' of backup 3050s and a continuous swale between retention system and any wetland area.

All of these items must be in place before any foundation digging begins. Naturally the excavator may not cross over the retention area or the swales or the wetlands when moving spoils to the designated double silt fenced, bailed area.

Not included in price: Anti-tracking apron, silt fencing, hay bails, environmental fees, conservation fencing


----------

